# Northeast Ohio area trainers



## notthereyet0

We just rescued a 6 month male GSD from a "good" breeder who abandoned the litter and the mother. He is about 7 and half months now. He is great around the house but reactive to strangers and dogs when out on a leash. We need to get him trained to be out in public safely. There is a lot I can do but want it to go quickly and smoothly. I would like him evaluated and helped along professionally. Any suggestions? Thanks.


----------



## AgileGSD

Where are you in NE Ohio? I do training classes in the summer and private consults year round.


----------



## notthereyet0

Near Aurora.


----------



## Larien

Hey, I'm right near Aurora, in Bainbridge. Right now I have Remi in a group class at All About Dogs on Munn Rd. it just started last Monday. Just basic stuff right now, but there's an advanced class after this one is completed. Nice guy, good with the dogs, liked Rem a lot!


----------



## selzer

Aurora is a bit far for my trainer up in Madison/Painseville area. (I know because I was working in Aurora, driving home to Denmark to get the dog and taking classes in Madison -- nutso.)


----------



## TriadGSD

i will probably take mine to a trainer. any tips on know how to find a good one? i found a couple in the Canton Area.


----------



## Ona

Hi, I am in nw PA and am looking for a trainer for my 6 mo old GSD. where are you located? can you please contact me?


----------



## Ona

selzer said:


> Aurora is a bit far for my trainer up in Madison/Painseville area. (I know because I was working in Aurora, driving home to Denmark to get the dog and taking classes in Madison -- nutso.)


Can you please give me the name and phone number of your trainer in the Madison area.


----------



## Michellelovesdogs

notthereyet0 said:


> We just rescued a 6 month male GSD from a "good" breeder who abandoned the litter and the mother. He is about 7 and half months now. He is great around the house but reactive to strangers and dogs when out on a leash. We need to get him trained to be out in public safely. There is a lot I can do but want it to go quickly and smoothly. I would like him evaluated and helped along professionally. Any suggestions? Thanks.


Have you found a good Dog Trainer yet?


----------



## Michellelovesdogs

TriadGSD said:


> i will probably take mine to a trainer. any tips on know how to find a good one? i found a couple in the Canton Area.


Finding a good Dog Trainer can be tricky. There are no regulations on the industry so any Tom, ****, and Harry can claim to be a Trainer. There are many good Trainers with no certifications that have been training dogs their whole life. Some are taking advantage of that loophole and taking advantage of good natured pet lovers. There are Certified Trainers whom I have found to be questionable as well. I myself am a Certified Dog Trainer. You want to make sure the Trainer is serious about this as a full-time career and not a hobby. Ethical Trainers don't offer guarantees and will usually offer a free consultation whether it's by phone or in person. Do a google search and check out the options in your area. Does their website look professional? How do their prices compare with others in the area? Are they a low-baller? Are their prices exorbitant? Do they answer your questions the right way or are they evasive or use jargon you don't understand? Do they seem like they genuinely care about helping you and your dog? Google their name and see if you can find any reviews. Look them up on LinkedIn and see how they conduct themselves. Ask friends and/or neighbors with well behaved dogs and ask if they've had training and who they hired.


----------



## selzer

Ona said:


> Can you please give me the name and phone number of your trainer in the Madison area.


the name is Sandi Ling. She is currently working out of Digging Dogs in Painseville. But here is her website: Suburban Dog Training LLC, Anchor Creek Leonbergers

Her phone number on the site is current. 

I have trained all of my dogs with her at one time or another, I recommend them.

ETA: they also have a GSD.


----------



## Fusionkatz

I would love the information for the trainer in Madison. I will be getting a GSD puppy next month from Kelly Peet and I want to have good obedience training as well as possibly training it for a "job" such as therapy or agility. I am in Jefferson, OH.


----------



## wolfstraum

United Schutzhund Clubs of America

From Union City (went to family reunions there as a kid) - you could go up to Buffalo to a club or to Greenville PA

Lee


----------



## selzer

Union City is a treck, 5 hours according to mapquest. 300 miles. 

Buffalo is a good 3 hours, mapquest makes it 2.5 - 3.33 hours. 

Greenville, PA, is about 45 minutes, so probably closer than Mentor (Sandi works out of digging dogs in Mentor during the fall/winter/spring) and we have class outside at her home in Madison in the summer. 

I am in Jefferson too, well, Denmark, but a hop, skip, and a jump from Denmark. There is the All Breed Training Club in Youngstown, where I have gone to a show. And there is some guy working in Madison, on 528 near rt. 20. Something k9. I met him, but I haven't worked with him.

ETA: Union City, PA, just found that, is about 1 hour 12 minutes East of us. 
Near Waterford. I think I have been to a vet in Waterford once.


----------



## jessjeric

selzer said:


> the name is Sandi Ling. She is currently working out of Digging Dogs in Painseville. But here is her website: Suburban Dog Training LLC, Anchor Creek Leonbergers
> 
> Her phone number on the site is current.
> 
> I have trained all of my dogs with her at one time or another, I recommend them.
> 
> ETA: they also have a GSD.


Thank you all for this thread! I will be moving to Geauga County shortly and have been searching for a good trainer for the pup I'm getting this weekend (ah!). Digging Dogs is actually only 20min from where I'll be living so I registered her for classes starting in January. I am very excited to get started 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------

